# Granddaughter moving back to live wth grandparents and claiming Jobseekers Allowance.



## Sue Ellen (11 Nov 2014)

If a granddaughter moves back from Australia after living many years abroad would she most likely qualify for Jobseeker's Allowance if she meets the habitual residency clause?  If she is over 25 years of age are the grandparents old age pension and 2 other small pensions taken into account in her means test?  Will the gransparents have to submit their bank statements for her application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ann1 (12 Nov 2014)

Would the granddaughter not be better to seek an Australian Social Security Benefit/jobseekers while she is looking for work in Ireland. If she has lived and worked in Australia for many years she will have build up an entitlement to benefits in Australia. 
The reason I suggest this course of action is that she will have to cut all ties with Australia to prove habitual residency here. When filling out the immigration card at the airport in Australia ..she will need to tick   ''leaving Australia permanently''. Is she prepared to do this.  There is a bilateral agreement between Ireland and Australia and all of this information is very easily checked.
The thing is she may want to return to Australia in the future.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Nov 2014)

As the granddaughter is over 25 her grandparents income is NOT taken into account in the means test.

Also if the grandparents are over 70 they will retain their Household Benefit Package (Electricity & TV). If under 70 they could loose it.

Fuel Allowance (if they have one) could also be lost


----------



## Ann1 (12 Nov 2014)

Black Sheep said:


> As the granddaughter is over 25 her grandparents income is NOT taken into account in the means test.



I did not realise that in some cases Jobseeker's Allowance is not means tested...I will edit my post. Thank you for that information Black Sheep...


----------



## eastbono (25 Nov 2014)

Grandparents income is not assessed but Jobseekers allowance is still a means tested payment.


----------

